# 27g Kanthal



## Rob Fisher (8/2/16)

Any Vendors with stock of 27g Kanthal?


----------



## Vapers Corner (8/2/16)

Hi Rob


We have some in stock here:

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/youde-kanthal-a1-wire-484?category=94

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/2/16)

Many thanks! On my way now! That was fast! Service with a smile!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/2/16)

Order done! Plus a few other goodies!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (8/2/16)

Who can say no to free shipping


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/2/16)

shabbar said:


> Who can say no to free shipping



Yip that was an added bonus I only realised once I paid. Chicken DInner... I hate paying postage!


----------



## shabbar (8/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip that was an added bonus I only realised once I paid. Chicken DInner... I hate paying postage!



makes two of us , especially if the order is a small one !


----------



## Vapers Corner (8/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Order done! Plus a few other goodies!




Thank you for the support!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/2/16)

Vapers Corner said:


> Thank you for the support!



And *THANK YOU* for stocking 27g! 7 Wraps on my 1,5mm screw driver = 0,8Ω and that's where I'm happiest on my Squonkers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KieranD (8/2/16)

@Rob Fisher we have had 22/24/25/26/27/28/29/30 AWG VapoWire in stock for months now

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (8/2/16)

KieranD said:


> @Rob Fisher we have had 22/24/25/26/27/28/29/30 AWG VapoWire in stock for months now


23 would be awesome too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/2/16)

KieranD said:


> @Rob Fisher we have had 22/24/25/26/27/28/29/30 AWG VapoWire in stock for months now



Bugger! I'm sure I looked a couple of weeks ago....


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/2/16)

KieranD said:


> @Rob Fisher we have had 22/24/25/26/27/28/29/30 AWG VapoWire in stock for months now



@KieranD am I being doff?


----------



## Andre (8/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @KieranD am I being doff?
> View attachment 45338


No, you are not. Their normal navigation gives you nothing - you have to use the search function and search for "kanthal". Brought this to their attention some time ago.


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/2/16)

Andre said:


> No, you are not. Their normal navigation gives you nothing - you have to use the search function and search for "kanthal". Brought this to their attention some time ago.



Thanks @Andre! I knew I had looked before and figured out of stock...


----------



## KieranD (9/2/16)

@Rob Fisher We are reloading them all so they will be sorted by the end of the week. As @Andre said unfortunately for now we have to search. There is a bug in our system that Shopify is rectifying for us. The new codes and old codes have managed to somehow get crossed and are blocking each other out

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

